# What's the cheapest vinyl cutter with optical eye



## persath (Jan 15, 2012)

anything but gcc expert lx.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

US Cutter Laserpoint


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

So are you not concerned that it cuts okay, has no static problems, comes with decent software, has a warranty longer than 90 days, etc. etc.?


----------



## persath (Jan 15, 2012)

we'll my budget is 1000$ or less


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why not an Expert 24LX?.....

Graphtec has a 15" one for about 1,000.00


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

Save up and buy a good dependable cutter. We have a commercial grade Vinyl Express for about 5 years and have never had any issues other than changing the blades and the teflon strip. You can also find a good used one from other shops closing down closer to your budget. The commercial grade cutters are plain and simple better investments.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The US Cutter is not a bad cutter. I have had mine over 2 years without issue. Ok now the down side. The software sign blazer isn't bad, it is trial and there is a way around it since the developer has passed there is no support with the exception of the us cutter forum. If you looking for a hobby machine or lite use this is a good machine. If you are going to run it 8hrs a day 5 days a week get a graphtec, Roland or a vinyl express. I was told that they are a rebranded graphtec.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have an lp24 for 3 years without issue. not the best but it makes some bank for $400 out the door.


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

sben763 said:


> The US Cutter is not a bad cutter. I have had mine over 2 years without issue. Ok now the down side. The software sign blazer isn't bad, it is trial and there is a way around it since the developer has passed there is no support with the exception of the us cutter forum. If you looking for a hobby machine or lite use this is a good machine. If you are going to run it 8hrs a day 5 days a week get a graphtec, Roland or a vinyl express. I was told that they are a rebranded graphtec.


Vinyl Express is made by graphtec. Its just rebranded by signwarehouse. There might be slight differences but I don't know what they are.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have an Lp24, won it from US Cutter in an Ebay auction nearly 3 years ago for less than $300. It was a second cutter being added to my shop. I did not bother with the software that came with it I just used what came with my other cutter which was SignCut. But I did hear SignBlazer is pretty easy to use that you just have to use in trial mode. I have never experienced any issues with this cutter but I will also say that I have never even attempted to cut with the Optical eye. I use both of my cutters every single day pretty much all day except the normal downtime of weeding and changing out material and still I have never had an issue with my LP24. For what I need it for, great machine, for what I paid for it makes it even better. Buying the bigger more expensive is not always necessary.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am sorry, but CHEAP and OPTICAL EYE are incongruous. There are three caveats you will learn bout your business, TIME, QUALITY, and PRICE. They add up in this way: FAST time (+) HIGH quality = HIGH price SLOW time (+) HIGH quality = HIGH price...etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

sben763 said:


> The US Cutter is not a bad cutter. I have had mine over 2 years without issue. Ok now the down side. The software sign blazer isn't bad, it is trial and there is a way around it since the developer has passed there is no support with the exception of the us cutter forum. If you looking for a hobby machine or lite use this is a good machine. If you are going to run it 8hrs a day 5 days a week get a graphtec, Roland or a vinyl express. I was told that they are a rebranded graphtec.


Greetings, Sean. Which US Cutter do you have by the way? I am getting my first vinyl cutter on Friday. And last question, now it comes with Sure Cuts A Lot. Do you or anyone on this thread have knowledge of its use for contour cutting? I am a graphic designer so I am familiar with Illustrator, but no experience with learning how to set up cutting vinyl.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

GraphixGuys said:


> Vinyl Express is made by graphtec. Its just rebranded by signwarehouse. There might be slight differences but I don't know what they are.



I just wanted to clarify and share some information that I learned. All of the Vinyl Express machines are not made by Graphtec. I was told by one of their reps yesterday that the "lower level" ones are imports from China. Some of the others are made by Roland, and some other models by Graphtec. 

The person I spoke to couldn't tell me which ones exactly were Chinese, but they did keep me on hold for about 6 minutes until I told her to forget about it. By then, that had sealed my decision to go ahead and take a chance instead with US Cutter. Their sales people answered all of my questions over the past few weeks of shopping them. They answered perfectly every time without conflict. I'm purchasing the Laserpoint II on Friday. 

I hope this info is helpful to any newbie who wants to make the right choice for a more than decent, entry level vinyl cutter / plotter.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use sign blazer and in trial mode is doesn't contour cut. I have a work around for the trail mode. I have only used the contour cut about 5 times. I simply just don't do much print and cut. I have never even used the sure cuts a lot although I have it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Signwarehouse has re-branded cutters made by Graphtec (Qe & Q Series) & GCC World (EnduraCut)....And it appears their lowest cost models are made by other no name factories.....I am not aware of any current re-branded models made by Roland


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Vinyl Express cutter are nightmares from what I seen on the net and people talk about their problems
with that cutter.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

videorov said:


> Vinyl Express cutter are nightmares from what I seen on the net and people talk about their problems
> with that cutter.


Most of the low cost cutters work just fine. 99% of the time its operator error. I have used one helping another member that couldn't get it to work. They cut just fine. That was a few years ago and they are still using the cutter.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to say the the guy who uses sign blazer ARGH! that program does my eyeballs in ! and seriously take a look at Signgo ! has an unrestricted trial mode its cheap to buy and supports print & cut.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use sign blazer without issue. Oh and I am not in trial mode. There are many work arounds for it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

videorov said:


> Vinyl Express cutter are nightmares from what I seen on the net and people talk about their problems
> with that cutter.


I am going to disagree with you......From I understand Signwarehouse has sold 10s of thousands of these cutters....And for the most part their machines do what is expected of a machine in that price range.....


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes OP error is a big problem I know. So maybe they might not be as bad as some say.
I wish the Roland GX-24 cheaper. Love to have one of those.


----------



## chinasigns2015 (Feb 13, 2014)

I know the 24" Vinyl Sign Cutter with Contour Cut Function is about $423


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

The one company has what they call the laser pointer model but thats not like having the optical eye.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

For small stuff the Cameo by Graphtec has the optic eye.
So I guess that is the lowest price one and by a good name Graphtec. Hmmmmm I get Roland hates that. The craft people are eating that thing up.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

sben763 said:


> I use sign blazer and in trial mode is doesn't contour cut. I have a work around for the trail mode. I have only used the contour cut about 5 times. I simply just don't do much print and cut. I have never even used the sure cuts a lot although I have it.



Ah im smellin what ya sellin  

As long as it does the job!


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Another endorsement for the Silhouette Cameo.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Yea it looks like I may go the Cameo way myself for what I want to do, it should work fine.
I have rolls of vinyl, and flock from my last cutter which was a standard 24" wide cutter.
I will just cut a length off the rolls to fit the machine. Should work fine for shirts stuff and small
vinyl signs for my garden etc. I won't do much cutting for shirts with this new exact print laser
transfer paper, no need to contour cut that stuff. I have always wanted a optic eye cutter and 
at a great price this Graphtec Cameo is the ticket looks like. Im not a sign shop
My custom T-shirts will be self weed laser nowadays.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You guys know that this thread is 2 years old?


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

The thread is old the info is new.


----------

